# Wisconsin Plants



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I am starting a 75g rbp tank with 4 babies. I am hoping that someone has some plant clippings they could send me. I am Marshfiel, WI. Hoping to have a medium/heavy planted tank for my rbs to be happy in.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a ton of Dwarf sag in my tanks... the next time I trim them back I'll save them for you if you want. I'm in Eau Claire, so not too far from you. I usually just throw the stuff away so you can have it for free.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Glad to see wisconsin folks here. If you ever come by madison let me know  I got crypts like crazy.


----------



## jayyyson (Oct 13, 2010)

wow... so much love in WI... i miss milwaukee (my hometown) too.. haha.. i wish someone in MN would be nice to share their wealth as well


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad that I finally found some people in WI. It took quite a few views before someone replied.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i live 30 minutes west of milwaukee just off 94.im originally from IL tho.been up here for almost a year.


----------

